# What String Gauge Do You Prefer?



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...are 12-54s kind of the "standard" gauge?

-dh


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Jumbo I use Mediums. On my GA I use lights.

Basically what the guitar is speced for.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

More and more I'm movin to heavy gauge for my electrics... that's 11s. But with my acoustics, it's whatever they're max spec'ed to - for example, my '92 Washburn Festival Series gets lights as it's a slimline cutaway acoustic and it just doesn't have the structural strength to take heavier stuff.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...when you speak of "light" and "medium", what gauges do you mean?

-dh


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Are you asking me, David? In the case of the Washburn, I honestly don't know what the actual string guages are, as I got it back from a setup at the 12th Fret last month and I didn't pay attention to that detail.

I guess in the case of my electrics, I guess 11 for the high E constitutes a medium-heavy guage.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

For acoustics, mediums usually mean 13's and 12's are referred to as lights.

I've typically used mediums because they have the 'oomph factor', but they sure wreak havoc on the neck! The last couple sets I've used have been lights. I'm getting used to them.


----------



## Andrew W (Apr 1, 2007)

Medium Elixirs (13-56).


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Just trying out some DR "Rare" acoustic strings 11-50. Impressed with their tone, considering their thinness... The guitar in question is in open-E.

I'll be getting the 12-54 set if see them.

Totally diggin' the DR's though. Only have an hour or two of serious playing on them, so we'll see how they hold up - but very nice so far. I've used their electric strings off and on for a few years now, but this is my first venture into their acoustics.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I play 12-54s


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

fretboard said:


> Just trying out some DR "Rare" acoustic strings 11-50. Impressed with their tone, considering their thinness... The guitar in question is in open-E.
> 
> I'll be getting the 12-54 set if see them.
> 
> Totally diggin' the DR's though. Only have an hour or two of serious playing on them, so we'll see how they hold up - but very nice so far. I've used their electric strings off and on for a few years now, but this is my first venture into their acoustics.


..steve's music carries them. as far as i know, steve's music is the only store that carries acoustic strings that have a coating on _all six strings _(DR).

those are the ones i use: 12-54.

i have to say that there is an incredible degree of misinformation and ignorance regarded coated strings.

i have not yet met even one salesperson at any music store in the gta that has even a vague notion of which brands are fully coated and which brands are partially coated. not one.

-dh


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

I was using lights on Ruby for all tunings and mediums on Fast Eddie tuned C - C or lower

Only the Phosphor Bronze for me. I'd rather change strings every other week then deal with dead sounding, coated strings. I realize many people love 'em and get good results but there not for me. I had a very bad experience with Elixirs and their non existent customer service.

Best line I every heard was from an area rep to the owner of a local music store. "Coated strings? They just sound dead longer."

The last set of Newtone Master Class 12th Fret Special lights, (where they exchange the 6th string for a 56) were garbage, right out of the package. DEAD, dead, dead!!! My wife said I'd have got more tone if I was playing a cereal box. With in four days I had to yank them off. I was some disappointed.

So I went out and put together a set of PB D'Addario's. 13, 16, 26, 32, 42, 56 for Ruby's DADGCD tuning.

I'm going to need to find a sponsor real soon as it's getting danged expensive keeping strings on these three.

String gauge FYI:

Nylon Strings are usually in the following gauge: (readings are in inches)

.028 .032 .040 .030 .035 .043
E B G D A E
1st 2nd 3rd 4th 5th 6th


Silk & Steel Strings are usually in the following gauge: (same order) 

.011 .014 .023 .028 .038 .047


Steel Strings are usually in the following gauges (same order)

Extra Light .010 .014 .023 .030 .039 .047
Light .012 .016 .025 .032 .042 .054
Medium .013 .017 .026 .035 .045 .056
Heavy .014 .018 .027 .038 .048 .059


Light Gauge Steel Strings for a 12 String Guitar: (usually can't find any other gauge for 12 strings)

.010 .010 .014 .014 .023 .009 .030 .012 .039 .018 .047 .027
1st 2nd 3rd 4th 5th 6th 7th 8th 9th 10th 11th 12th


----------



## darksider (Nov 4, 2007)

since I'm always in lower non-standard tunings, I like to use mediums (13-56). The brand depends on the guitar, but I've really been enjoying the Elixir Phosphor Bronze nanowebs on my new Kronbauer. Once they've been on for a few days, they sound awesome IMO.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Stephen W. said:


> Best line I every heard was from an area rep to the owner of a local music store. "Coated strings? They just sound dead longer."



...while there is a degree of truth here, it completely ignores a few realities.

it also reminds me of those who dismiss noiseless pickups outright.

if i played my acoustic guitars every day and, especially, in demanding situations like live performances and recording sessions, it would make perfect sense for me to invest both the money and the time on frequent string changes using uncoated strings.

as it is, however, i am an electric player who only picks up an acoustic occasionally. what would be the point of putting uncoated strings on my acoustics if the next time i took the guitar out of its case the strings were all dead?

the coated strings on my acoustics, provided all six strings are coated, last me up to a year, or longer.

as well, i use only coated strings on my electrics, and for similar reasons: i have several electrics, and tend to rotate them or use them sporadically. a set of coated strings (again, provided all six strings are coated) will last at least six months.

-dh


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

I use medium gauge. Anything lighter doesn't drive the top of my guitar enough (Yes, I play a dread). With mediums my guitar sounds deeper.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*D'Addario Bluegrass*

I'm playing D'Addario mediums (.013 - .056) on my D-40 and D'Addario bluegrass (.012 - .056) on my L09K. I just switched to the bluegrass strings for my L09K and I really like the tone I am getting. They provide a little more ooomph on the bottom while ringing nice and bright on the top. 

The difference is that the E, B & G strings are .012 .016 &.025 vs 0.13 .017 & .026 for the mediums. Light on top...mediums on the bottom.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

lolligagger said:


> I'm playing D'Addario mediums (.013 - .056) on my D-40 and D'Addario bluegrass (.012 - .056) on my L09K. I just switched to the bluegrass strings for my L09K and I really like the tone I am getting. They provide a little more ooomph on the bottom while ringing nice and bright on the top.
> 
> The difference is that the E, B & G strings are .012 .016 &.025 vs 0.13 .017 & .026 for the mediums. Light on top...mediums on the bottom.


Ooooh, Lolli! I hadn't heard of those D'Addario blue grass strings? I'm going to give them a try. They sound like the perfect balance between mediums and lights. Thanks! :smile:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

daddario- they call it light -12-53


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Just got rid of the cheap alloy strings that I had on my SG for about 2 weeks (I wanted to see if they were any good) and replaced them with Curt Mangan pure nickel 10-46. Just the sound I was looking for. These are great strings. The cheap steel core ones worked fine for a while, but I had a hard time keeping the guitar in tune and couldn't adjust the intonation (the string would go in an out of tune on the 12th fret). Besides, they sounded way too bright for that guitar. The Curt Mangan strings are easy to tune and adjust to the correct intonation.

I also switched the 9-42 Galli strings on my Strat with 10-46 nickel wrap steel core GHS boomers. Also a noted improvement in the tone. The 9-42, althought good strings, were far too slinky for my own tastes. The GHS are a bit stiff, not as slinky as the Curt Mangan pure nickel, but they have the brightness I wanted for the Strat.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I use phosphor bronze D'addario slims. I'm pretty sure the ones i got on there now are .09's.

They're great for my little acoustic, shallow body cutaway ibanez.


----------



## fretman57 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Pure Nickel 11 Gauge*

Pure Nickel 11 Gauge is definitely my favorite gauge including GHS Nickel Rockers although they seem to be getting tougher to get, Gibson Vintage Reissues although the high E string seems to break more easily of late and the D'Addario Pure Nickels are fast becoming my favorite now that I have tried them. Although previously I had not used D'Addario strings much, since I opened my music store they have become my favorite string supplier as they are so supportive and I'm so sold on their product I'm using it almost exclusively for all my guitars. There is something about using 11 gauge pure nickel strings on electrics especially with Alnico pickups which just provides an absolutely fabulous tone especially if you like the blues, southern or blues based Rock and Roll. The bigger the string notwithstanding your finger strength provides more sustain, resonance and depth of tonality, but comfort should always be a big consideration.

Scotty

No Fret Music
Ponoka, Alberta
sdsre


----------



## fretman57 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Sorry just realized this was an acoustic thread!*

I generally prefer 12's or 13's in a phosphor bronze either Martin or D'Addario.

Scotty

No Fret Music
Ponoka, Alberta
:smilie_flagge17:sdsre


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Everyone needs to read this.*

A friend sent this to me its great reading and will give you some insight for your choice of strings.Ship
http://www.flatpick.com/Pages/News_And_Reviews/Gear.html#ST1
Good reading now


----------



## Muikoma (Nov 20, 2007)

I like the green martin strings for my acoustic, they're pretty light


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

I've got to go back to the D'Addario Bluegrass set, wonderful for what I do and my guitar. Put on a set of D'Addario 85-15 light - and just not the sound I like. I've had good sound out of Wyres - local shop will custom order a "bluegrass like" set if I get enough at one time.


----------



## rocobar (Dec 9, 2007)

i use D'Addario 11s on my strat.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Switch them often*

Never be to afraid to try out all types and guage strings, each guitar will strike a different accord even though you can have the same exact guitar, so please do try them all and don' tbe afraid to swap out strings all the time.So I thought I would show you how different strings can get these strings go as follows.18-24 wound-36-46-56-70
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EN7YHbQjwjo&feature=related
So sit back and enjoy the watch and enjoy yhr finger strenght it takes to play like that on strings that are fatter than the average Bass strings are.Ship


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm assuming this thread is in reference to _acoustic_ guitars strings.

i have been using the standard gauges: 12-53.

however, on my new godin a6 i'm going to try a lighter gauge: 11-52.

i see that the arts music store now carries cleartone coated strings. i can't wait to try them. they are one of the very few brands that coat _all six _strings.

i'd like to try a set of cleartone 11-52s, if i can find a coated plain third to replace the wound third.

-dh


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

it seems a lot of makers are building for mediums these days.Martin larrivee taylor use em on the dreds at least.I think on the Martins meds sound best,sold a d18 last year and just snagged a d 28.The d28 sounds fuller with the meds,not as easy on the fingers tho , but if I wanted easy Id own a taylor woudnt I ?


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

lolligagger said:


> I'm playing D'Addario mediums (.013 - .056) on my D-40 and D'Addario bluegrass (.012 - .056) on my L09K. I just switched to the bluegrass strings for my L09K and I really like the tone I am getting. They provide a little more ooomph on the bottom while ringing nice and bright on the top.
> 
> The difference is that the E, B & G strings are .012 .016 &.025 vs 0.13 .017 & .026 for the mediums. Light on top...mediums on the bottom.


I've been trying out quite a few strings over the last year, and was most impressed with D'Addario Bluegrass - works very well on my Tak, clean and rich. Think I might grab a few more sets of that and use it consistently now.


----------



## gpower (May 12, 2006)

For many years, on other acoustics, I used Med gauge Martin Marquis Brougham phosphur bronze strings. When Martin stopped making that string, and I didn't like the replacement I switched to D'addario. On my DG-16 I've been using D'addario EJ16 (12-53) phosphur bronze. I recently did some experimenting with others just to see the differences again. I tried Elixir phosphur bronze Nanowebs (12-53) and while I liked them when first installed, I didn't feel they held their tone all that long. I currently have a set of Martin MEC12 (12-54). I don't find these strings bright enough. Nice, well balanced tone, just too soft sounding for me. On a friends recommendation I just picked up a set of John Pearse 600Ls (12-53). I'm going to restring and try them in the next few days.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

My Larrivee has Clear tone lights.

My Grammer G-10 has Elixir medium.

My 12 string Harmony Stella has Elixirs mediums.

The top 2 souind great. The 12 string doesn't but then it's a 50's POS Stella Harmony. It isn't an expensive guitar.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

elindso said:


> My Larrivee has Clear tone lights.
> 
> My Grammer G-10 has Elixir medium.
> 
> ...



...lights = 12s?

mediums = 13s?

-dh


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...lights = 12s?
> 
> mediums = 13s?
> 
> -dh


Elixir Medium Nanoweb Acoustic Guitar Strings
Gauges: 13-17-26-35-45-56. 

Cleartone Light Acoustic Strings 

Gauges: .012 .016 .025 .033 .043 .053. 

Cleartone medium Acoustic Strings

Gauges: .013 .017 .026 .036 .046 .056. 

I never buy anything that isn't off the rack.

20 odd years ago I bought a bunch of strings from a music store going under.

A couple of hundred sets for 60 or 70 bucks. I still have plenty but I'n down to mostly super light .008 for electric.


----------

